# Nicolai 2016 ?



## psychoo2 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute !

Gibts schon Insider Infos was Nicolai für 2016 so auf dem Schirm hat ?

Neue Bikes...neue Konzepte ?

Gruß
PSY


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2015)

"Wir kriegen Dutzende von E–Mails, wo genau das drin steht: „Wir finden das super, dass Ihr nicht den Hydroforming–Wahnsinn mitmacht.“ Nur schon mal als Teaser für die Eurobike: _Wir werden eine im Steuerrohrbereich sehr innovative Schmiede–Fräskombination einsetzen, die wieder ein Quäntchen besser ist als ein Hydroforming–Rohr, um bestimmte technische Eigenschaften darzustellen._ Also, wir folgen nicht irgendwelchen Strömungen, nur weil es sie gibt, sondern wir suchen unseren Weg mit unserer „Maltechnik“."
​http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/15/20-jahre-ein-werkstoff-drei-konzepte-fahrradbauer-feiern-jubilaeen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (14. Juli 2015)

Hauptsache irgendwann nächstes Jahr kommt ein neues 18er. Da hätte ich voll Bock drauf


----------



## fruchtmoose (14. Juli 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hauptsache irgendwann nächstes Jahr kommt ein neues 18er. Da hätte ich voll Bock drauf



+1


----------



## NorwegianWood (14. Juli 2015)

+ 2


----------



## trailterror (14. Juli 2015)

Habs schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.

Ich wünsche mir einen wartungsarmen einfachen AM/ED Eingelenker, wo man das lager über ne presse von aussen fetten kann.

2 Federwege: 140/160.

26+27,5' kompatibilität ohne geo einbüssen.


----------



## MantaHai (14. Juli 2015)

ION 16 Geometron mit Pinion und Gates ...


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> 26+27,5' kompatibilität ohne geo einbüssen.



    

OMG... du wirst doch nicht konvertieren    

Das Universum ist halt immer für eine Überraschung gut


----------



## trailterror (15. Juli 2015)

@guru39 

Nö. 

Nur die forderung nach 26' only wird momentanen zumindest wohl eh net gehört. Das ist (noch) nicht der richtige zeitpunkt

Ich bin gespannt was kommt und ob was interessantes dabei ist


----------



## US. (15. Juli 2015)

aka schrieb:


> _Wir werden eine im Steuerrohrbereich sehr innovative Schmiede–Fräskombination einsetzen, die wieder ein Quäntchen besser ist als ein Hydroforming–Rohr, um bestimmte technische Eigenschaften darzustellen._​http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/15/20-jahre-ein-werkstoff-drei-konzepte-fahrradbauer-feiern-jubilaeen/



Gut, das passt zu meinem Wunsch im Parallelspekulatiusthread:


US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal den Spekulatiusthread beleben....
> Schon irgendwas am Horizont gesichtet im Hinblick auf Eurobike? Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin.
> ...



Also für mich bitte ION 16 weiterentwickelt mit innovativen 3D-Fräs- oder Schmiedeteilen und teilintegrierten Zügen.
Verstellbarer Lenkwinkel und/oder semicustomizing.
Beispielsweise alternativ zur Lenkwinkelverstellung ein wählbarer Lenkwinkel für 200€ Aufpreis. Müsste man halt reduzieren auf zwei Varianten.
Jedenfalls sehe ich viel Luft zw. Customizing mit Konstruktion und Beratung für 700€ und ein Optionscustomizing. Das wäre nebenbei auch besser kalkulierbar und würde die klassischen Nicolai-Merkmale stärken.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Lambutz (24. Juli 2015)

Was meint ihr, kommt der Boost-Standard nur bei den + Größen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Juli 2015)

Ich wünsche mir für 2016, dass sich mein Helius immer noch genau so toll fährt wie im Moment!
Ich brauche zum Glücklichsein nicht mehr als dieses 26"Bike( könnte mir auch nicht mehr leisten ). Und mit den neuen Huber Buchsen fühlt es sich- ich wollte es ja nicht glauben- sensibler an.
Danke an Nicolai für die zeitlos guten Bikes!


----------



## patrick_ (31. Juli 2015)

Bild von Attitude Bikes auf facebook


----------



## Wilhelm (31. Juli 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Bild von Attitude Bikes auf facebook


*Chapeau!*


----------



## MantaHai (31. Juli 2015)

Nice , die Geo ist vom Geometron...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (31. Juli 2015)

wird die vordere Lagerung der kettenstrebe nun auch mit einem industrielager ausgeführt.
dachte eigentlich, dass das ion nicht pinion geht;-)


----------



## MiP18 (31. Juli 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Bild von Attitude Bikes auf facebook



So soll das aussehen?
Dachte eigentlich man soll die Riemen nicht in die andere Richtung biegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (1. August 2015)

MiP18 schrieb:


> So soll das aussehen?
> Dachte eigentlich man soll die Riemen nicht in die andere Richtung biegen...


Probieren geht ja bekanntlich über Studieren


----------



## provester (1. August 2015)

Naja, schön ist anders...

Bin ja Gates-Fan (fahre seit Jahren Riemen am Stadtrad), aber ich hätte mehr auf etwas in Richtung Ion-Effi (abgestützter Eingelenker) gehofft...


----------



## patrick_ (1. August 2015)

MiP18 schrieb:


> So soll das aussehen?
> Dachte eigentlich man soll die Riemen nicht in die andere Richtung biegen...



Kalle bzw. Nicolai als Firma hat den Gates Riemen mit entwickelt. Mich würde es nicht wurdern, wenn es für das Nicolai einen neuen Riemen gibt, der nun dafür ausgelegt ist oder aber Gates hat alle Riemen angepasst. Spätestens zur EB wissen wir mehr.


----------



## patrick_ (1. August 2015)




----------



## MantaHai (1. August 2015)

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/gates-nicolai-2015-mid-season-web

Hier gibts alle Bilder!


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2015)

i wills als ion 15 !!!!

absolute Endurowaffe!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2015)

Und ich hoffe das der Hinterbau soviel Platz wie der vom ION20 Effi bietet....oder mehr 


Passend dazu...





 


G.


----------



## Physio (7. August 2015)

ION GPI... 

https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11859455_892188424209350_1020741092_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjkzNywicmxhIjoxMTkxLCJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InNkXzI0MHAifQ==&rl=937&vabr=521&oh=e7bfedd00bb404ed69cf1c6fd5ec2757&oe=55C4698C


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2015)

I seh nix


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2015)

I seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physio (7. August 2015)

Oha, tatsächlich... Dann hab ichs nicht hingekriegt... 

Auf der WHYEX-FB-Seite gibs das ION GPI mit Frank Schneider in Video-Aktion zu sehen.
Kann man (anscheinend) dieses WE bereits testen beim RockTheHill...


----------



## wildbiker (7. August 2015)

Ist wohl nur auf der FB-Seite zu sehen...

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/de_DE/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-video" data-allowfullscreen="1" data-href="/whyex.productions/videos/vb.513255222102674/892187194209473/?type=1"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><blockquote cite=""><a href=""></a><p>Nicolai Factory Team feat. Frank Schneider lädt ein zum Launch des Nicolai Bikes ION GPI im Rahmen des Rock the Hill Festivals am Geißkopf am 7. + 8. August. https://www.rockthehill.de/</p>Posted by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/whyex.productions">WHYEX Productions</a> on Donnerstag, 6. August 2015</blockquote></div></div>


----------



## trailterror (8. August 2015)

Long:





Longer:





Vom Longest hab ich kein bild gefunden.

Hier der artikel:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/07/exklusiv-nicolai-ion-gpi/

Später kommt ein test....

Wird nicht meins.....


----------



## Physio (8. August 2015)

Bäääm!


----------



## Simbl (8. August 2015)

Das noch keiner was wegen der gigantischen Rolle gesagt hat?


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2015)

Even Longer


----------



## corra (8. August 2015)

bringt doch ein ion16 als fät fully aber nicht son pluss müll 4,8er müssen passen ,  kann doch nicht sein das ich nächsten winter zu Alutech Konvertieren muss


----------



## Lambutz (12. August 2015)

Kommt Boost? Der Q-Faktor bleibt ja gleich, ich sehe daher keinen Nachteil, außer dass es ein neuer Standard ist und evtl. vorhandene Teile nicht passen.


----------



## US. (16. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Long:



Die "Zorn-Geometrie" ist ja ganz nett. Soll das auch Eingang finden in das normale Portfolio?

Ein paar Gedanken meinerseits:
Richtig konsequent wäre das als 29er. Üblicherweise widerspricht sich ja großer Heckfederweg mit dem 29er-Maß. Specialized markiert die Spitze mit 155mm. Wirft man nun die Forderung einer kurzen Kettenstrebe über Bord wie beim GPI, bzw. Zorn oder Mojo, kann man auch wieder einen 29er mit 160mm oder größer machen und hätte die ultimative Downhillperformance.

Leider wieder ein Bike bei dem das Steuerrohr unnötig kurz ist. 110mm bei innenliegendem Steuersatz und 160er Gabel ist einfach für die Masse der Fahrer zu kurz. Steifigkeit im vorderen Bereich wird so unnötig beschnitten, außerdem siehts grausam aus. Giraffenhals + Hirschgeweihlenker sind die Mittel der Wahl um eine erträgliche Höhe zu erzielen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (16. August 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Die "Zorn-Geometrie" ist ja ganz nett. Soll das auch Eingang finden in das normale Portfolio?
> 
> Ein paar Gedanken meinerseits:
> Richtig konsequent wäre das als 29er. Üblicherweise widerspricht sich ja großer Heckfederweg mit dem 29er-Maß. Specialized markiert die Spitze mit 155mm. Wirft man nun die Forderung einer kurzen Kettenstrebe über Bord wie beim GPI, bzw. Zorn oder Mojo, kann man auch wieder einen 29er mit 160mm oder größer machen und hätte die ultimative Downhillperformance.
> ...


Naja Ziel ist ja hier keine unnötig hohe Front zu haben und ich bezweifel stark, dass Steifigkeit hier ein Thema ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Long:



Mir wird die Hose Feucht.
Nicolai... Pinion... Gates... Ein Traum.


----------



## provester (19. August 2015)

http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/ion-gpi-pro.html#prettyPhoto


----------



## SirBsod (27. August 2015)

#15*Tschüss, farbiges Eloxal* - Nicolai hat die farbig eloxierten Rahmen aus dem Sortiment gestrichen, weil es schier unmöglich ist, die Rahmen ohne Abweichungen (Dunkelstellen, Farbfehler,...) herzustellen. Es bleiben schwarz und titan eloxal sowie hunderte Pulverbeschichtungen in jeder Farbe der Welt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/27/nicolai-2015-ion-gpi-argon-low-fat-plus

Im Ernst? Das ist doch eins der Dinge die Nicolai für mich ausmachen..dass man sein Bike werksmässig zu einem Eloxalporno machen kann.
Kann das mal jemand abklären?


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2015)

Paar Bilder von gestern gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-ist-das-letzte.744063/page-6


----------



## hardvark (27. August 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> #15*Tschüss, farbiges Eloxal* - Nicolai hat die farbig eloxierten Rahmen aus dem Sortiment gestrichen, weil es schier unmöglich ist, die Rahmen ohne Abweichungen (Dunkelstellen, Farbfehler,...) herzustellen. Es bleiben schwarz und titan eloxal sowie hunderte Pulverbeschichtungen in jeder Farbe der Welt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/27/nicolai-2015-ion-gpi-argon-low-fat-plus
> 
> ...



mir wurde das heute auf der Eurobike bestätigt. Nur noch schwarz und titan eloxal. Laut den Jungs am Stand war eine konsistente Farbgebung ein großes Problem und die Kunden haben sich deswegen auch beschwert. Angedeutet wurde aber, dass Nicolai mit dem Gedanken spielt, vielleicht selbst mit eloxieren anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (29. August 2015)

Hallo an Alle,

war jemand auf der Eurobike und hat Bilder gemacht?

Was gibt es neues?

Mich interessieren insbesoondere die Helius Modelle.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Feanor90 (30. August 2015)

fällt das Elox auch bei Wippen und Co weg oder nur beim Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau ?


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2015)

Nur bei Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau! Der Rest macht ja auch keine Probleme.


----------



## JoBu (30. August 2015)

Aus dem weiter vorne verlinkten Interview: "...Nur schon mal als Teaser für die Eurobike: Wir werden eine im Steuerrohrbereich sehr innovative Schmiede-Fräskombination einsetzen, die wieder ein Quäntchen besser ist als ein Hydroforming-Rohr, um bestimmte technische Eigenschaften darzustellen...."

Hat denn dazu jemand was gesehen aus der Eurobike?
Das Ion GPI hat soweit ich das auf den Fotos erkennen kann ja vom Aufbau her ein normales gedrehtes Steuerrohr und die gefrästen Gussets.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## r3maIns (1. September 2015)

Boost? B+? nüscht?


----------



## Feanor90 (3. September 2015)

Ich nehme an Boost  kommt (wenn es kommt) wohl Ende dieses oder Anfang nächsten Jahres die Jungs hatten ja das Low Fat auf der Eurobike dabei. Obs beim Ion aufgenommen wird könnte ich mir vorstellen. Wie ist das eigentlich ? Welche Reifenbreite verträgt das aktuelle Argon und Ion ?


----------



## Teisho (6. September 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich ? Welche Reifenbreite verträgt das aktuelle Argon und Ion ?


Hier kannst du nachgucken: http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/techsheet


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. September 2015)

ändern sich denn eigentlich auf die anderen pinion-Modelle? Lager usw.


----------



## Wobbi (13. September 2015)

Entweder hab ich in meinem 2014er Argon Am TM nen breiteren Huf, oder die Angabe der Maximalbreite ist zu gering angegeben.
Fahre hinten nen 2.40er FatAlbert / 26" mit 62ziger Breite und habe ausreichend Platz zu jeder Seite.
Durch meine verstellbaren Ausfallenden könnte ich das gleiche auch mit 27,5" an Breite fahren.
Ok,  wenn s so nen Reifen auf 27,5 denn gäbe! *g


----------



## codit (13. September 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Entweder hab ich in meinem 2014er Argon Am TM nen breiteren Huf, oder die Angabe der Maximalbreite ist zu gering angegeben.
> Fahre hinten nen 2.40er FatAlbert / 26" mit 62ziger Breite und habe ausreichend Platz zu jeder Seite.
> Durch meine verstellbaren Ausfallenden könnte ich das gleiche auch mit 27,5" an Breite fahren.
> Ok,  wenn s so nen Reifen auf 27,5 denn gäbe! *g


Gibt es, der TK 2.4 ist genau so fett und den gibt es auch in 27.5 (brauch ich aber nicht, das 27.5 Zeug).
Habe von Marcel übrigens die Zusage, dass der TK2.4 in mein neues Argon AM 26 reinpassen wird.
Kann es kaum noch abwarten, es muss jetzt die Tage eigentlich kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. September 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema Eloxal, wenn es jetzt nur noch schwarz + titan Elox gibt, ist dann Titan so wie schwarz kostenlos, oder muss ich für Titan immer noch 400 Euro Aufpreis für den gesamten Rahmen bezahlen? 

Weis da jemand was? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## codit (23. September 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Eloxal, wenn es jetzt nur noch schwarz + titan Elox gibt, ist dann Titan so wie schwarz kostenlos, oder muss ich für Titan immer noch 400 Euro Aufpreis für den gesamten Rahmen bezahlen?
> 
> Weis da jemand was?
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Titan 400 Aufpreis, Schwarz ohne , Bronze 150 Aufpreis (gibt es weiterhin).


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. September 2015)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen 
Kennt jemand eigentlich den Grund? Elox ist doch eigentlich gleich elox oder?


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2015)

schwarz wird in nem großen Unternehmen muteloxiert, 
das kostet N nicht wirklich was.

Die anderen Eloxierungen schon


----------



## Feanor90 (24. September 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Wäre auch zu schön gewesen
> Kennt jemand eigentlich den Grund? Elox ist doch eigentlich gleich elox oder?





der-gute schrieb:


> schwarz wird in nem großen Unternehmen muteloxiert,
> das kostet N nicht wirklich was.
> 
> Die anderen Eloxierungen schon



Schwarz bei elox zu treffen ist recht einfach, alles andere wird schwieriger gleichmäßig hin zu bekommen und kostet daher. Einer der Gründe wieso N andere Elox sachen rausgenommen hat. Selbst Chris King bekommt teilweise bei Naben keine gleichbleibende Quali hin.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. September 2015)

Schade das es nur noch Schwarz, Titan und Bronze Eloxiert gibt. 

Die Schweisnähte unter Pulver zu Verstecken is doch viel zu Schade.
Da bleiben ja außer Eloxiert nur noch die Semi. Durchsichtigen Pulver.


Und die Aktuelle Web Seite ??? Was ist das denn ??? Nur noch ein Shop in dem ich ohne Anmeldung nicht mal mehr einfach nur Gucken kann ???


----------



## Lambutz (27. September 2015)

?? Mit meinem Telefon geht es, das smarte Teil ist aber auch von gestern. Mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht ;-)


----------



## codit (27. September 2015)

Inhaltlich hat sich doch nichts geändert, außer dass "shop" vornedran steht.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Inhaltlich hat sich doch nichts geändert, außer dass "shop" vornedran steht.



Oops. Den Menü Button Übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (28. September 2015)

.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

Für 2016 gibts schon nen Mini-Katalog

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-mini-katalog-2016-screen


----------



## Feanor90 (6. Dezember 2015)

naja soweit nix neues die Lager beim Ion waren doch immer schon 4 Fach gedichtet oder ?


----------



## provester (6. Dezember 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> naja soweit nix neues die Lager beim Ion waren doch immer schon 4 Fach gedichtet oder ?



Ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh drum. Das LineUp ist doch absolut auf Höhe der Zeit und zum Glück springt man (noch) nicht auf den sinnfreien Boost-Zug auf 

Einzig der Wegfall bei den Eloxalfarben tut echt weh - hoffe da kommt evtl. wieder was...


----------



## Feanor90 (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich stimme dir zu. Schade das sie Probleme hatten mit dem Effi im Ion16, das GPI sagt mir nicht so zu.


----------



## Wobbi (7. Dezember 2015)

Hatte gehofft. Nicolai würde den Lw am Argon Am überarbeiten und 1° flacher werden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (7. Dezember 2015)

Was genau ist mit dem Effigear-Getriebe-Bike geworden? Weiß jemand was genaues?


----------



## Feanor90 (7. Dezember 2015)

wosch schrieb:


> Was genau ist mit dem Effigear-Getriebe-Bike geworden? Weiß jemand was genaues?


da gabs probleme mit der Dämpferansteuerung bzw mit der Kennlinie.


----------



## MantaHai (18. Dezember 2015)

Es kommt ein Helius AC GPI


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich will aber eins mit normaler Geo 

G.


----------



## puitl (18. Dezember 2015)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Es kommt ein Helius AC GPI


 Jap, da wart ich schon brennend drauf 
Eigentlich wollte ich schon das Helius AC Pinion mit Kette bestellen...Marcel hat mir aber empfohlen noch abzuwarten


----------



## tommi101 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hat Marcel auch gesagt wie lange Du Dich noch gedulden musst? 
Ein AC GPI könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen...bin sehr gespannt was da kommt.


----------



## MantaHai (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mal aufs Gewicht gespannt, da muss noch was gehen.


----------



## tommi101 (19. Dezember 2015)

Den 2015er Helius AC Rahmen den ich auf der Waage hatte, wog 3240g (Gr. L in raw, ohne Steckachse, ohne Dämpfer).
Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das sie für das AC GPI einen komplett neuen, leichteren Rohrsatz verwenden.....aber warten wir`s ab


----------



## puitl (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja bei 15.x kg wird man landen je nach Aufbau schätz mal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (19. Dezember 2015)

Wäre echt klasse, wenns unter 15 Kilo mit allem drum und dran kommen würde. Ich bin kein Grammfuchser (mein Enduro wiegt auch fast 15kg), bei den 16kg vom ION GPI geht halt noch was bzw. muss gehen.


----------



## Feanor90 (19. Dezember 2015)

dann warten wir mal alle sehnsüchtig auf den Katalog. Hoffentlich schafft es die Post vorm 24.


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2015)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Wäre echt klasse, wenns unter 15 Kilo mit allem drum und dran kommen würde. Ich bin kein Grammfuchser (mein Enduro wiegt auch fast 15kg), bei den 16kg vom ION GPI geht halt noch was bzw. muss gehen.



nie und nimmer


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Dezember 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> nie und nimmer


nimm ihn doch nicht die Hoffnung @guru39


----------



## MantaHai (20. Dezember 2015)

Wie könnt ihr nur


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2015)

Ein halbes Kilo Mehrgewicht kann man locker durch breitere Reifen bergauf komplett kompensieren. Also soll lieber ein anständiger Reifen reinpassen 

G.


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Dezember 2015)

Aber ich hab mich nicht verlesen ? Der Katalog soll noch vorm 24 in meinem Briefkasten zu finden sein !?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein halbes Kilo Mehrgewicht kann man locker durch breitere Reifen bergauf komplett kompensieren. Also soll lieber ein anständiger Reifen reinpassen


Ich habe bei meinem Helius jetzt 783g Mehrgewicht durch anständige, breite Reifen zu kompensieren.
Das tut bergauf noch etwas weh...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

Passen ins alte Helius denn Reifen ab 2.75 rein?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Dezember 2015)

Hör' mal, altes Helius... Ich hab das erst ein Jahr(auch wenn's eines der letzten '13er 26zöller ist)!
2,4" gehen laut Nicolai und Fox. Die habe ich jetzt drin: 2 Conti Baron ersetzen die 2,25er Nobby Nic. Das erhöht das Bike Gewicht von 13,0 auf 13,76Kg(oder so)
Fahren tun die sich Klasse, nur leichter dürften sie sein. Dafür hat das Helius jetzt aber angemessene Bereifung.
Dickere und noch schwerere Reifen mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen.
Grüße Maik


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Hör' mal, altes Helius... Ich hab das erst ein Jahr(auch wenn's eines der letzten '13er 26zöller ist)!
> 2,4" gehen laut Nicolai und Fox. Die habe ich jetzt drin: 2 Conti Baron ersetzen die 2,25er Nobby Nic. Das erhöht das Bike Gewicht von 13,0 auf 13,76Kg(oder so)
> Fahren tun die sich Klasse, nur leichter dürften sie sein. Dafür hat das Helius jetzt aber angemessene Bereifung.
> Dickere und noch schwerere Reifen mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen.
> Grüße Maik




   Oh da kann ich net mitreden, ich fahr seit 10Jahren kein Rad mehr das unter 15kg hat 
Deswegen will ich ja die leichten ganz dicken für die Touren haben. Weil bei mir passen die ins Nucleon und ins Effi rein. Mit den dünnen 2.4er Reifen geht mir auf Tour immer zu schnell die Puste aus 

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Dezember 2015)

Was wiegen die leichten, ganz dicken Reifen denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

Immer so um die 800g, 850g zirka.

G.


----------



## Physio (21. Dezember 2015)

Bäääm! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12/21/nicolai-helius-gpi-2016/


----------



## Daimonion (21. Dezember 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> Bäääm!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12/21/nicolai-helius-gpi-2016/




Hätt' ich nicht schon das 2014er Helius AC mit Pinion - ich würde sofort schwach werden und zulangen.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß sich Riemen + Umlenkrolle an bestehende Pinion-Helius AC / AM / TB nachrüsten lassen. Technisch sollte das kein Hexenwerk und ohne großen Aufwand machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (22. Dezember 2015)

Ist das Ion-Effi schon wieder aus dem Programm verschwunden? Im neuen Katalog ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr drin - hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Lambutz (22. Dezember 2015)

Nachrüsten wird nicht gehen, weil der nötige Freigang unter der Kettenstrebe fehlt. Der Drehpunkt beim GPI liegt viel höher


----------



## Feanor90 (24. Dezember 2015)

ION 20 Effi ist verfügbar, ION 16 Effi ist nie über Prototypen hinaus gekommen....


----------

